# A shout out to Paceward



## Sparkyr35 (Sep 4, 2020)

So after quite frankly stupid quotes off of existing insurers I was advised to contact Paceward 

I dealt with Al and I couldn’t be happier. 
Al showed a genuine interest in the car and my past experience of Skylknes evo’s imprezas and multiple Germans.

After a really good chat Al came back with a fantastic policy and I couldn’t be happier.

If like me you’re in your 40s live in a nice area, have a garage, and full ncb yet still getting quoted what looks like telephone numbers to insure then I’d highly recommend calling the team at Paceward

Thanks
Mark


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Good news.

is it less than £500?


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Same here - been with PW for a few years - always try others but Al & the team always come back with the best package. (price and coverage).


----------



## Sparkyr35 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mines a fraction over 500 but the excess is tiny and a decent amount of miles and cover 

other places quite frankly were taking the p.

I had a quote at 1864 off a ‘specialist‘


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ah ok cool

im not over 40 & mine is under £500, minimal excess. It’s been the same the last 3 yrs 

just thought I’d ask 

least you Found some where good


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

So where do you go Matt is that multi car or single car, i'm over 40 and just over £500


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don’t really want to discuss on a public forum in detail but it’s not a multi car policy

i insure each car separate 

it’s a case of ring round a plan, flux, etc 

I do around 8 -7k miles a year but It’s an everyday car


----------

